# What Gun for Bighorn Sheep?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You knew this was commin' didn't ya?

I have a Wyoming Bighorn Sheep tag, really, I'm not making this up. The WY Game & Fish won't let me use a spear for trophy game and my guide wants another billion dollars (plus sales tax, county use tax, lodging tax, food tax, and tip) if I hunt with a bow. It's a once-in-a-lifetime hunt so I'm gonna take two firearms up there. I have handful of guns that could do the job. 

Which guns should I take? You can pick two.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

From your list, I said the 300 win mag. Just cause I like them.

But the 257 or the 270 would be just as fun.

When I first thought about it, before looking at your list, I was thinking of something unusual that the average guy would not use. Because that is you. Maybe a good time for a new gun?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Flint lock muzzle loader in 58 caliber shooting a maxi-ball over homemade black powder. 





































OOP's I didn't look at your list but the post below should settle it.

Now if you don't have one of there fire breathers I would take at a minimum a .270 Win. I know that you have a closet full of neat rifles but a once in a lifetime tag where you just might not get closer than 200 yards, you have to take something that will get the job done at range and hope for a closer shot.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

460 Smith & Wesson Revolver for a close shot, 6.5 Rem Mag for not so close of a shot!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll probably take the revolver, no scope. 300 gr Hornady XTP Magnum bullets. I feel good out to 150 yards but will practice out to 200 yards.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Of all the rifles on the list the .308 Model 7 is the most accurate (for me) and the lightest.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The two with the prettiest wood. That way, 10-15 years from now sitting around a campfire, you can slide it out of the case and say to the others, "lemme tell you all a story..."


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> The two with the prettiest wood. That way, 10-15 years from now sitting around a campfire, you can slide it out of the case and show everyone the scratches, dents, and dings along with the repaired crack and say to the others, "lemme tell you all a story..."
> 
> -DallanC


Fixed it for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I waffled between practical and interesting. In the end, practicality always wins for me, I'd go with the .308. I'm sure you'll have a heck of a time regardless of what gun you choose. Good luck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

257 all the way!

Its cool, hardly anyone has one, shoots fast and flat


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

AF CYN said:


> I waffled between practical and interesting. In the end, practicality always wins for me, I'd go with the .308. I'm sure you'll have a heck of a time regardless of what gun you choose. Good luck.


Same logic for me. I went with the .308, since it is your best shooting gun. Then I went with your pistol as well, just in case you get that close.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I picked the .257Wby because it's a sizzling, hard-hitting, flat shooting SOB! Plenty of medicine for a bighorn. I love them. I also picked your 460 S&W. Not because I would use it but because I know you're an accomplished pistol shooter and it would be awesome if you shot a bighorn with a pistol.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The 6.5 would be neat to shoot and the 308 is the most accurate. Those were my votes. The pistol would be great, but it sure would be a bummer to hit one with the pistol and have it get into a nasty area. Plus, what if you hit him in his manhood-- that would be a waste of RMOs. Whatever you choose, it definitely needs to have a wood stock. Ain't no plastic allowed on a real hunt.  The scratches and dings are all memories.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I voted for the 300 win mag and the 308. The 300 because I have one and love it. The 308 because its just a darling! A proven caliber and I dont know why you wouldnt take your best shooting gun on a hunt like this.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've reconsidered. You should try to do it with your shotgun and then bring the .270 along as a "just in case"


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It wouldn't let me pick .270 twice but I would have had I been able.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Goob, do you own anything in .284?-----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Hey Goob, do you own anything in .284?-----SS


7mm-08 and 7mm mag is all.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Your 35 Remington...you could shoot and then watch the hit through your spotting scope!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It's Goob. He has to take the revolver. After what he pulled off on the bison hunt, I wouldn't bet against him with it on any hunt. 

Then I picked the .270. Uhhh, I guess because I like .270's.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Not being very intellegent about different calibers, I say take the favorite, and the Thunderboomer just in case. How are those old eyes nowadays? Better?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Your 35 Remington...you could shoot and then watch the hit through your spotting scope!


Spotting scope?

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wait, Goob... What rifle do you want to use?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Not being very intellegent about different calibers, I say take the favorite, and the Thunderboomer just in case. How are those old eyes nowadays? Better?


To harvest a Bighorn Sheep with the Thunderboomer would be cool. A lofty goal though; first, I have to get in shape; second, practice, practice, practice shooting the .460 S&W.

My eyes? Thanks for asking. 2 cataract surgeries by the "best eye guy in Utah", paid for most of it myself, and now I'm back to wearing corrective glasses again. Oh, well.

Shooting an open sight revolver is not easy. It requires as much attention to breathing, trigger pull, and timing as shooting my 300 Win Mag at 1200 yards. I don't have to worry about the wind with a revolver but focusing and aligning the iron sights just kicks my butt.

Then there's the recoil. I'm not recoil sensitive with a long gun; comes from years of shooting 12 gauge deer slugs...oh boy. But I tend to pull down on a revolver anticipating the noise and recoil I guess.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I don't care*



Bax* said:


> Wait, Goob... What rifle do you want to use?


That's a good question.

I honestly don't care at this point. I want to see what others think. I'm a little surprised at how few votes the 300 WSM received and how popular the 300 Win Mag is. Both fine calibers by the way.

I want to use my bow more than anything, but that's not going to happen. So the Thunderboomer is my second choice. I want to be able to sneak up on the animal and put it to sleep with one well-placed shot. Shooting a Bighorn Sheep at at 500 to 1,000 yards is not appealing to me. As-a-matter-of-fact one of the reasons I chose the outfitter I booked is because he is not a fan of shooting sheep at long ranges.

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you need to use the 12 gauge then, Goob. I honestly wonder if there is anybody out there in the whole world who can say, "yeah, I've killed a bighorn with a slug gun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Potato gun?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

If it were me&#8230; one of the quarter bores.

Best of luck *Goob*! sounds exciting.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The hand cannon and the 6.5.
There are some really good 6.5 hunting bullets out there nowadays, over .5 BC, just in case you have to stretch it.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

In memory of Jack O'Conner who was a major sheep aficionado and probably did the Grand Slam with a .270 Winchester - the .270 Winchester.
But then there was Roy Weatherby who's favorite caliber for all hunting was the .257 Weatherby Mag...

But that's them. Take whatever you shoot well and is reasonably light.
The pistol is interesting, but you will probably pack a rifle anyway so a really heavy pistol might be just another burden slowing you down hiking and is far less likely to be used, and harder to use well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Potato gun?


what caliber?

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> what caliber?
> 
> .


#2 Russet


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking again at that list and the question you posed Goob, I only see one gun listed. So it would have to be the 12 gauge.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Just think how long it's been since someone took a ram with a shotgun? But I bet back in the Rockies' mining heyday quite a few sheep fell to a prospector's 12 gauge camp gun


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

12 more days! 

Looks like it's the .460 Smith & Wesson Magnum revolver and the .300 WSM Remington Model 7 rifle.

The 460 S&W would have a separation anxiety attack if I left it home and the 300 WSM has a wooden stock. :smile:

Thanks for all the input.

I was going to start working out yesterday but I ran out of propane and had to go to the propane store, that's next to the restaurant, over by the nursery that's next to the theater, and that sporting goods store with all the reloading thingies was on the way.

.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

257 weatherby is my favorite of all of my guns.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

.300 Win Mag 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 12 more days!
> 
> I was going to start working out yesterday but I ran out of propane and had to go to the propane store, that's next to the restaurant, over by the nursery that's next to the theater, and that sporting goods store with all the reloading thingies was on the way.
> 
> .


Is that over by the cheverlay place?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Why would you hunt Bighorn when there are free Ptarmigan here in Utah? 

I voted for the 460 cause it's you and the 308 cause I'm a fan of model 7s and using the lightest kick that will easily get the job done.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

After all the time, thought, and energy that went into getting the Newton up and running, it seems only fitting to give that old sweetheart it's chance. You could carry that big old pistol for back-up but I can't imagine you needing it unless you stubble across a Yetti up there in that thin air


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I voted for the fig newton too...c'mon man it's the Newton...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Why would you hunt Bighorn when there are free Ptarmigan here in Utah?
> 
> I voted for the 460 cause it's you and the 308 cause I'm a fan of model 7s and using the lightest kick that will easily get the job done.


Thanks, the ptarmigan will have to wait but there probably won't be any left by the time I get back. ;-)

I hear ya about the Model 7 .308. My Model 7 .308 is set up as a dark timber rifle with a 1.5 x 6 power heavy duplex lighted reticle scope. It's never had anything in it other than 180 gr Nosler Partitions. It's taken a lot of elk, all neck shots (with the exception of one 15-yard head shot), and a lot of pine grouse, again, all neck shots.

An open-sighted rifle would have been cool but I just didn't take the time to practice, and it takes a lot of practice to hit anything using open sights at any distance in a hunting situation.

We'll see how it goes at the range this week. I haven't left yet. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I voted for the fig newton too...c'mon man it's the Newton...


yer killin me


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Been shooting about 40 rounds of .460 S&W Mags at a time. That's about all the palm of my hand wants at one time. The last couple practice sessions have been frustrating. The more I shot the worse I got. Found out the rear sight ramp was slowly working itself loose. I should know better, my S&W .44 Mag revolvers do the same thing. Also, the 3 frame side plate screws loosened up. good grief

For practice I'm using a revolver sight-in stand and the same bi-pod shooting sticks I will use hunting. 

The position of the Thunderboomer's cylinder gap in relation to the sand bags on the sight-in stand is something you have to constantly watch to avoid scorching the front leather bag.

I sit or kneel using the bi-pod shooting sticks. I'm not putting my hand on the "yoke" of the bi-pod in fear my wrist will get burnt from the cylinder gap blast so I'm double-fisting the revolver handle like I would shooting off-hand. That's OK, but the bi-pod falls on the ground most of the shots.  I may go back to using a mono-pod. A mono-pod's OK up-and-down, but kinda wobbly side-to-side.

Every session I shoot 50 or so .22 LR out of a S&W revolver that has very similar trigger and sights as the .460. It's great "eye-to-trigger finger" coordination, timing, practice.

Guns are complicated but the Game & Fish won't let me use a spear.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

40 rounds at a time out of the boomer? I'm supprised your screws have not came loose.;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, my 6.5 Remington Mag is shooting like a lazer.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, my 6.5 Remington Mag is shooting like a lazer.
> 
> .


I am still voting for the Newton.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> 40 rounds at a time out of the boomer? I'm surprised your screws have not came loose.;-)


Too late.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, my 6.5 Remington Mag is shooting like a lazer.
> 
> .


Well then, that should settle it. How many bighorn rams have been shot with a 6.5 Rem in the last decade? You might be one of the few guys ever to shoot sage grouse with a 28ga, a bull elk with a shotgun, and a bighorn with a 6.5 Rem.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Well then, that should settle it. How many bighorn rams have been shot with a 6.5 Rem in the last decade? You might be one of the few guys ever to shoot sage grouse with a 28ga, a bull elk with a shotgun, and a bighorn with a 6.5 Rem.


Yeah but, I shoot sage grouse with a .410 too...and bull elk with my .460 S&W hand cannon. It's confusing

OK, out to the range; 256 Newton, .308 and the 460 S&W.

6 more days

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Well then, that should settle it. How many bighorn rams have been shot with a 6.5 Rem in the last decade? You might be one of the few guys ever to shoot sage grouse with a 28ga, a bull elk with a shotgun, and a bighorn with a 6.5 Rem.


Hey, I wonder how many guys have shot a white-tailed ptarmigan with .22 caliber 3-inch long barrel revolver and #12 birdshot?

Sorry, wrong thread, but I made the top of the page!!

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

But you did get top of page. So well played.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I still fully expect to see you behind a big ole ram with a 12 gauge. This thread is all smoke and mirrors for the real game!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Too late.


Yeah, I'm going to have to carry small screw drivers and some Loctite for the 460 S&W.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Which rifle did you choose to use?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Which rifle did you choose to use?


In a few hours I'll be loading the 460 S&W revolver, the Remington 700 6.5 Rem Mag and the 256 Newton on the horses for the sheep hunt.

460 Smith & Wesson revolver- 240 gr Hornady XTP MAGs at 2000 fps, iron sights, no scope. 150 yard range from a rest if I shoot with my eyes open.

Remington 700 6.5 Rem Mag - 125 grain Nosler Partitions at 3000 fps thru a Redfield 3x9 Accu-trac scope. 400 yards, no problem.

256 Newton - 120 grain Sierras at 2900 fps. I'm good at 250 yards with iron sights, no scope.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck and bring back some memories


----------

